

Autodesk Acquires CreativeMarket - peter123
https://creativemarket.com/blog/2014/03/19/building-the-worlds-marketplace-for-design

======
bluetidepro
This is great news for the CreativeMarket team! I feel like CreativeMarket.com
is the only marketplace that is actually giving Envato's marketplaces
(Themeforest, Graphic River, Code Canyon, etc.) a run for their money --
compettition wise. The quality is really great on both services, and I like
that there is good competition between the two on products. I can't wait to
see how Autodesk and CreativeMarket mesh together. Congrats CreativeMarket! :)

~~~
dariusmonsef
Thanks! We've got more goodness on the roadmap and still working towards the
best marketplace possible.

------
sgrove
CreativeMarket was a site/service I thought I would never need to use, and so
couldn't judge how well they would do. I eventually let my early credit
expire.

But then I needed a background, and a some textures, and so on. I came back
across their site, and it was so slick and well done, I had to restrain myself
from hunting down for other things to buy as well.

It's a fantastic idea with wonderful execution that can change even a
skeptic's mind - congrats to the team!

~~~
aepstein
Wow, thanks Sean. That really means a lot to hear.

------
flyosity
Wow, congrats! I totally love Creative Market. I've bought so many photo
effects, textures and patterns there over the past few years my accountant
actually laughed at me last week when I had my taxes done considering
"Creative Market" is a top-level category for my business expenses now. Really
high-quality stuff and a great experience.

~~~
dariusmonsef
Well thank you very much for the support.

------
frankdenbow
Used the site recently and had a great experience. Hope they continue to grow
and add new content!

------
aytekin
I wrote about this trend last week. Building/acquiring communities around a
product. I gave 15 examples to this, and this acquisition would be a perfect
16th example. [https://medium.com/strategy-
tactics/4dd173a83565](https://medium.com/strategy-tactics/4dd173a83565)

~~~
doug1001
nice list; i think HighCharts (javascript plotting library would fit nicely on
it); Apparently for H/C, the community (as evidenced by the busy help forums)
is an essential component of their value--the source code is available for
anyone to read/study/re-use and the license for individual developer use is
free.

------
edkennedy
I have really enjoyed CreativeMarket - I got in on an AppSumo bundle and stuck
around for all the free goodies and high quality themes. I'm not really sure
where CM fits in Autodesk's massive portfolio, perhaps they have plans for a
similar product in the 3D market.

------
thruflo
Does this mean that Creative Market will start to offer 3D / product designs?
Is an integrated route to market for industrial designers embedded into the
AutoCAD family on the road map?

